# Silver Grey or Sparkling Graphite?



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Sorry for the long post but I've been debating colors for the last few days. Some of you probably already know that there will be a few changes in the E46 during it's last year. I've already sent a deposit in for an 05' Silver Grey 330Ci ZHP with Moonroof, Xenons, and Silver Cube trim. Last I've heard, the moonroof will now be standard, and a couple colors will change. I believe grey green is out, and sparkling graphite (A22) is in. I've searched all over for pictures of this new sparkling graphite, and the only place I've found it is with the new 1-series. Obviously this is a personal decision, but here in San Diego the eternal sunshine makes the silver grey appear very much like silver, which I'm not terribly fond of. On the other hand, the old steel grey is too dark to me. The new sparkling graphite looks to be somewhere in the middle, relating to some of the beautiful greys that adorn many 5-series. What do all of you think about this new color? It would be nice to have this color during the last year of the E46, and now that there are so many silver greys running around. Since 05' dealer allocations aren't due until later this month, I think I have until then to change my color decision. Take a look at the picture below. Also in the current Bimmer magazine there are some samples as well.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I love the graphite on the 1. Dunno if it will work on the 3. Go for it, so we can see!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Me like. :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## shmoo (Jul 16, 2004)

Silver grey is easy to do paint touch up (dings/chips from highway rocks), whereas you can't really do touch up dabs on sparkling color/ and metallic paint without noticing the touch up easily.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Me like. :thumbup:
> 
> Alex


I have silver gray, but if sparkling graphite were an option (i.e., i somehow had to rebuy), I would strongly consider it. But I would have gotten steel gray had it still be available.

But, really, it's just what you like that matters. If you can wait, wait until you can see it in person and then make a decision.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have Silver Gray--see my sig--and I actually think it looks more bluish in bright sunshine. I love the Sparkling Graphite and would probably do that if I was buying an 05.


----------



## 3Aims (Mar 25, 2004)

Awesome color.


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

3Aims said:


> Awesome color.


sparking graphite looks beautiful...however it looks kinda dark, a lil closer to black, meaning possible swirl marks???? if that wasnt a concern i'd definitely consider it...

if it was up to me i'd go w/ sterling gray...like one of the old M3's....that color is so speedy looking...like a bullet =)


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Before seeing my car in person yesterday, I would have voted for you to go with the Sparkling Graphite. It looks like an incredible color, and if I had had the choice at the time, I probably would have gone with the Sparkling Graphite. After seeing my Silver Gray 330Ci ZHP, and especially after tinting it, there is NO WAY I would choose any other color. It is absolutely gorgeous in person. I'll be posting my writeup and pics in an hour or so (once my stupid camera battery finishes recharging), and you can see exactly how your car will look if you go the SG route.

That being said, it's all about personal preferences. It's hard not being able to see pics of the Sparkling Graphite on the car you're ordering or being able to see it in person. Maybe show some friends who know you well pictures of both and talk it through with them. :dunno:


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

Silver Gray :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------

